# Slr01 & Rm01



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I am currently considering one of these frames, but have some questions for the few of you that may have had the luxury of riding both. I've heard the RM01 tagged as a stiffer and cheaper SLR01. 

I'm 150 lbs and will be using the bike for training, racing, and general riding. I want it stiff enough but not too stiff. I'm no Thor! Just how stiff is the SLR01? Relative to the SLR01 how stiff is the RM01?

I know there was a test in Tour magazine where the SLR01 scored low on the test, but this does not necessarily concern me. Comfort is important too.


----------



## Camikaze (Oct 14, 2005)

Given your statement of "...will be using the bike for training, racing and general riding", the empirical demand of "...stiff enough but not too stiff", and "comfort is important too"I would lean towards the SLR01.

I've had sufficient miles on both bikes to understand that the SLR01 combines very desirable elements in ways that, to a seasoned cyclist, make it completely discernible from the RM01.

SLR01 = comfort + stiffness + lightweight + performance. Look to what Evans, Ballan, Hincapie etc rode all year for evidence that Tour magazine measures stiffness in a way that is clearly not representative of what pro's like.

RM01 = stiffness + performance + low weight, in that order. It has a noticeably more rigid drivetrain feel, primarily due to the absence of TCC stays - this also makes it less suitable for distance riding on rough roads. Even with a comfy saddle (Prologo Sratch Pro TR) and Assos bibs, I found 2 hours of hard riding on the RM01 was enough to make me consider a better-padded saddle.

No BMC frameset has a rider weight limit, which hints at the fact it caters for western morphology just fine. If anything, your weight suggests that the deflection of the TCC Race Post and stays on the SLR01 would be minimised to the point of being optimal. Very heavy riders have commented that the combination of TCC stays and TCC post on the SLR01 made the bike feel almost "too comfortable". This can be construed, incorrectly, as perceived lack of stiffness.

More information on you as a rider would help, but I think the SLR01 would be the best of the two frames you've mentioned - especially given your relatively low weight.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

Camikaze said:


> Given your statement of "...will be using the bike for training, racing and general riding", the empirical demand of "...stiff enough but not too stiff", and "comfort is important too"I would lean towards the SLR01.


Well, that about answers it! Thanks a lot for the info. I think I'll lean towards the SLR01. I like to be somewhat comfortable when I'm suffering...if that's even possible?

The RM01 sounds way too stiff for me.


----------



## Neal71 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the great review of the two


----------



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a RM01 and am 160lbs. I find it very stiff and after a 3 or 4 hour ride I was feeling a bit beat up compared to my previous comfort oriented carbon frame.

However after changing the saddle, plus just riding it more and getting used to it, I don't mind the ride too much. However if I had my time over again I would pay the extra and get the SLR01. But the RM does go like hell when you hammer it. I guess the SLR01 would as well.

I agree with previous comments that for a lighter rider not concerned with ultimate performance the SLR01 is probably the one to get.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

scirocco said:


> I agree with previous comments that for a lighter rider not concerned with ultimate performance the SLR01 is probably the one to get.


You mean for someone like Cadel Evans or George Hincapie?


----------



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

Absolutely. I'm sure that most of pros doing six hours a day for three weeks in Grand Tours are more than happy to sacrifice a little bit of stiffness and "sneeze and you fall off" responsiveness, for a little more comfort. They're not riding a crit.

Didn't Scott recently lose the contact to supply bikes to one of the pro teams because their new model was too stiff? I bet it was an absolute weapon but maybe not what you want for stage racing.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

scirocco said:


> They're not riding a crit.


Got it. Performance in this discussion is with respect to crit use.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

OK, so what's the choice for a 195 pound rider using it for long rides, centuries, no crits?

CC's deal is basically the same price for each. 

Thanks


----------



## Stockli Boy (Jun 17, 2002)

I love my 2011 RM01 for long rides on chipseal roads. I don't race, and last time I saw 195lbs, Reagan was in office. Much smoother than my 2008 Orca.I last much longer on the BMC than the Orbea, although the Orca was a hoot on descents.


----------

